
Dr. Dobb's Journal – Vol 1 - homarp
https://archive.org/details/dr_dobbs_journal_vol_01
======
homarp
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=424202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=424202)
for the end of the paper version

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758915)
for the end of web version

